# Some Garye's look alike from Montréal!



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Some new guys arrived in my flock lately...  

http://community.webshots.com/myphotos?action=viewAllPhotos&albumID=553585756&security=sOdeJW

Suz.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely little darlings. I am glad they found their way to you. They seem to be enjoying a good meal.

Reti


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Suz:
Thanks for sharing your pictures with us!
I enjoy looking at them  
Thanks
Karla


----------



## Amber_uk (Aug 27, 2006)

hi.. arhhhhh they are the cutest birds ever 
thanks for the pics they have cheered me up lol xxx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am sure that Garye will be pleased to hear about her long lost relatives! She's been wondering how and where they are!  

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Amber_uk (Aug 27, 2006)

lol.. what a lovly name for a bird...garye might have to pinch that name thanks! lolx


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Amber_uk said:


> lol.. what a lovly name for a bird...garye might have to pinch that name thanks! lolx


Apparently it's Native American for "I thought she was a boy."


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Guys, laugh all you want but at last there are some other "Garyes" in the world! I'm beginning to think they like colder climates. I don't think I've ever seen a Garye in pix of pigeons from the south.

And I don't think there'll ever be another Garye like my Garye.  

Great pix. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Isn't there "Gary" for a guy and "Garye" for a girl? 

Anyway, OUR Garye is a Super Power Pigeon member who does special assignments and has a crush on my SPP, Mr. Squeaks. Of course, he thinks she's the pigeon's coo(l) too (from afar)!!


----------

